# Cornish Jokes



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As I'm in Cornwall, these seem fitting. And having actually heard a Cornish accent, they're even better!

An elderly Cornish farmer received a letter from the Department for Work & Pensions, stating that they suspected he was not paying his employees enough and they would send an inspector to interview them. On the appointed day, the inspector turned up.
"Tell me about your staff," said the inspector.
"Well," said the farmer, "there's the farm hand. I pay him £240 a week, and he has a free cottage.
Then there's the housekeeper. She gets £190 a week, along with free board and lodging.
There's also the half-wit. He works a 16 hour day, does 90% of the work, earns about £25 a week, along with a bottle of gin every week, and, occasionally, gets to sleep with my wife."
"That's who I want to talk to," said the inspector, "the half-wit."
"That'll be me then," said the farmer.

------

Farmer to his wife,"When I parssed the barn Fred 'ad 'anged iself from a beam".
"Did 'ee cut'n down?" said the wife.
"No 'ee wad'n dead yet." said the farmer.

------

This was almost not a joke in Tintagel -

A tourist from Switzerland (okay, I added that bit) illegally parked was approached by a policeman and asked to move. In reply the tourist said, "This town doesn't have enough places to park!" 
To which the policeman answered, "Aw well, 'tis a growin' town yew see, wi' a lot fer the council to spend on. So if we can't catch 'ee fer speedin', we'll catch 'ee fer standin' still."


----------



## rijkard (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: first one defo the best


----------



## surro (Oct 23, 2019)

Ahaha, nice


----------

